# 16ga 2 1/2 Inch Shells



## Chad32 (Jan 3, 2006)

My apologies if this question has been asked recently, but...

Where is the best/easiest place to find 2 1/2 inch shells for a 16 gauge?

--Chad
PS - If the answer is not an online retailer, I'm in Omaha, NE.


----------



## wirenut (Dec 1, 2005)

Hope these help.

http://www.polywad-shotgun-shells.com/s ... age-loads/

http://www.polywad-shotgun-shells.com/16gavin7/


----------



## Chad32 (Jan 3, 2006)

Great sites; thanks!

It looks like I may be limited to smaller shot (6, 7, or 8). After reading some articles, I would prefer 4 or 5???


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

I know Cabela's carries some 2 1/2 inch in 12 ga. you could try them.


----------



## lecub (Mar 14, 2003)

Chad you might want to try this www.kentgamebore.com/main/gamebore.asp they have a pretty good selection and alot of dealers can get them. lee


----------

